# Davison guitars?



## Chugmaker_69 (Apr 2, 2010)

I searched online and could not find any reviews so i thought id ask, i was searching on ebay and came across this and was like whaaaa see if anyone messed with these guys. I know the price is way to good to be true, but thought id ask anywayhttp://http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BLAC...QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGuitar?hash=item518e58516f


----------



## dark_slayer (Apr 3, 2010)

Yea I saw them a few weeks ago, looked for info and came up with nothing. So I figured it was junk. I may be wrong. Someone needs to post a review.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 3, 2010)

These sorts of import 7's pop up on eBay all the time. There's a reason they are so cheap. I'm not usually one to judge a book by its cover, but you can really see the quality (more appropriately, the lack thereof). I wouldn't put much faith in a locking tremolo in something under $300. 







Even if someone was looking for something inexpensive as a first seven, it's worth waiting and saving a bit more to get a more known brand.


----------



## Isan (Apr 4, 2010)

you never know, my douglas kicks major ass


----------



## Deadlock riff (May 2, 2010)

hey man 1st. i singed up a few min ago to one post here, and stay here on the site 
also i just ordered a Davidson 7 string about 3 hours ago 

i will record some covers make a lil review all tell you how this thing will be, 
it should be due by Friday (accordiing to those crazy UPS ppl) 
so hold on mate  help is on the way

also i was planning on buying the Schecter 7 string white with a floyd) but
i dont have the money and i my 6 string elec died in an accident.
also i always composed for a 7 string so why not take this shot


----------



## Necky379 (May 2, 2010)

welcome to the forum  . never heard of davidson, do they have a website?


----------



## Deadlock riff (May 2, 2010)

Necky379 said:


> welcome to the forum  . never heard of davidson, do they have a website?



they dont have a site themselves but they have one dealer i know of that sells mainly Davison guitars and basses. want a link?


----------



## gunshow86de (May 2, 2010)

Deadlock riff said:


> they dont have a site themselves



Really? 

Let me google that for you


----------



## Deadlock riff (May 2, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Really?
> 
> Let me google that for you



but but i swear to god that didnt happen 30minutes ago! 

well not to say i was right (as i was terribly wrong  ) there site isnt developed yet besides the home page so as of this moment the site doesn help much but it does link to their dealer  so thank you gunshow, cause i obviously cant use google correctly (no sarcasm mate)


----------



## gunshow86de (May 2, 2010)

I didn't even notice it was down.  I promise it did work when the thread was created, I remember looking for the 7-string on their website and not finding it.


----------



## Deadlock riff (May 2, 2010)

Oh..

Nooow this makes sense


----------



## Daken1134 (May 4, 2010)

actually a good friend of mine that works with me bought that exact guitar. its actually impeccable for the money. ive got an ibanez rg2228 and 2 customized 7's. obviously its no prestige but for the money ide say go for it. the only problem we had was one fret is shorter than the rest but its pretty high up and we just replaced that one fret. it works like a charm now. GET IT, thats my experience with it atleast. the pickups are ok we put dimarzios in it but honestly for 150 its a good deal


----------



## vhmetalx (May 4, 2010)

i smell..... devries? no no.... hopefully my smeller is wrong. 
i would say join other forum boards and ask more if the website doesnt help.


----------



## leandroab (May 4, 2010)

looks extremely sketchy, but you never know...


----------



## Deadlock riff (May 8, 2010)

well i just got my Davison, im extremely happy 
but i shant post details here 
ill take some pics then maybe 
midday ill Post a NGD and possibly
a youtube vid if i can find my darn camcorder.
(camera cant do vids :/ )


----------



## dark_slayer (May 9, 2010)

Well lets see that NGD post plz


----------

